# Plastics - the ones to avoid to improve hormone balance



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this. Anyway, a while back I read about plastics leaching into foods and causing issues with our hormones. I meant to put this information online. 

So to improve your hormone balance, you need to avoid the following plastics.

Look at the bottom of the plastic container and check out the numbers. 

If there is a 3, 6 or 7 on them, these plastics are believed to leach plastic into any foods/ drinks they hold, so avoid (no matter if you are ttc or not). Especially avoid if you are about to microwave food in them! 

Source: Susan Blum, M.D

best wishes,
x


----------

